# Beispiele einer automatischen Querübersetzung von ST nach IL bzw. nach FBS



## sps freak (4 Juli 2008)

*Neugierig auf* *Beispiele einer automatischen Querübersetzung von ST nach IL bzw. nach FBS?*

Nach der Veröffentlichung unseres 2. Infobriefes mit dem Thema "Automatische Querübersetzung von ST nach IL, FBS und LD" bekamen wir viele Anfragen nach mehr Information. 
Deshalb haben wir beschlossen in *unserem 3. Infobrief* am Beispiel dreier kleiner Programme, die zunächst in ST (Strukturierter Text) editiert wurden, um danach in die Dialekte IL (Anweisungsliste) und FBS (Funktionsbausteinsprache) automatisch konvertiert zu werden.

Als 1. Beispiel haben wir einen *Tastaturspeicher *gewählt. Anwendung Einfachauswahl 
(IF..THEN..END_IF) ​ 
Das 2. Beispiel ist ein *Zähler**, rückwärts mit Grundstellung *(2 147 483 647 bis 0). Anwendung 
Mehrfachauswahl (IF..THEN..ELSIF..THEN..END..IF)

und das 3. Beispiel beschreibt einen *Zähler**, INT, vorwärts, *(0 bis 15). Anwendung Fallunterscheidung 
(CASE..OF..END_CASE). 

Möchten Sie mehr darüber lesen? Hier können Sie unseren 3. Infobrief mit dem Titel *"Automatische Querübersetzung von ST nach IL, FBS und LD"* als pdf-Datei herunterladen.

Die beiden ersten Infobriefe mit dem Titel *"Retrofit"* und *"IEC61131-3 Automatische Querübersetzung von ST nach IL, FBS und LD"* können Sie kostenlos hier bestellen. Bitte geben Sie im Betreff den gewünschten Beitrag an.

Viele weitere Beispiele finden Sie in unserem sehr erfolgreichen Buch *"SPS Programmierung nach IEC61131-3 mit MULTIPROG 4.0"*. Jochen Petry beschreibt hier in seinem 14. SPS Fachbuch ausführlich die Handhabung der 5 IEC-Dialekte.

Wünschen Sie eine Leseprobe? Kein Problem, hier können Sie die Leseprobe herunterladen. Sie möchten wissen was namhafte Professoren und Fachleute der Industrie zu dem Buch schreiben? Dazu finden Sie hier einige Rezensionen.

Wir würden uns freuen, auch Ihr Interresse geweckt zu haben und wünschen Ihnen viel Spaß bei der Lektüre.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Henriet Petry
IBP Ingenieurbüro Petry
Berliner Ring 36
D-63512 Hainburg

Tel.: 0049 (0)6182 65499
Fax.: 0049 (0)6182 824252

Mail: info@ibp-automation.de
www.ibp-automation.de


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 Juli 2008)

> // Stellen Sie alternativen Inhalt für Browser bereit,     // die keine Skriptunterstützung bieten bzw. in denen Skripts deaktiviert wurden.       Willkommen bei IBP-Automation. Sie benötigen fuer unsere Inhalte den aktuellen  Macromedia Flash Player.       <a href="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflash/">Flash installieren</a>


Bin ich eigentlich damit alleine dass ich dachte dass sowas "out" ist?


----------

